# My new stones



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

These are all animated or have animated components.

This is my new peeper stone. The peeper has LED lights inside that make his head and hands flash green.










This is my obelisk. I have a bucky that hides behind it and leans out peeping to the side. You can see him behind the stone










This is my rocking stone. It rocks side to side. I am making one that rocks back and forth as well.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

They all look GREAT! and animated too - wow! You're going all out. Great work.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It's going to be a very lively graveyard. Excellent job.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Excellent stones. Proud additions to any cemetery.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bring on the videos!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice trio of stones. I think I like the Expired stone the best. I agree with Roxy, let's see some videos.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay, here is some vid. I didnt have enough outlets to hook up the "restless" stone or the Peeper. I am considering getting a slightly faster motor for those two anyway.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice movements!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job... getting lots of ideas for my graveyard next year.... added of course to the pirate graveyard.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, these are great! I really like the slow movement and the creaking sounds add to the ambience.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice stones, excellent work!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicely done! The hole setup is great.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

me likey. the skele is my favorite!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!!!!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Great work, love the movement!! will use it as inspiration for sure.


----------

